# Back to the Cubing World



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll blame it on Erik Johnson, but I'm back. And since Dan Cohen told me I live under a rock, I figure I'd ask. Are there any new puzzles out there I should know about? Any new craze or anything like that? It seems the world of cubing is always changing, so I figured it's time to get back and up to date.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Gigaminx


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2009)

The most interesting new puzzles for me are new cubes (9x9, pillowed 6x6, 11x11, 12x12, 13x13 made by Chinese, and also a 17x17 design by Oskar van Deventer), and the Crazy 4x4 series which are pretty intense. Unless you're looking for new types of DIY (F-II!) you should probably go on twistypuzzles, they have a much better memory for crazy mods


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

TICT


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 4, 2009)

Faz. Nuff said.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

Sub 10 is the new sub 15


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

Not really new puzzles (you might already have a lot of them), but now being mass produced: ff 3x3x4, face turning octa, 1x3x3 (shape changing and non), 2x2x3, edge only cube (literally), pillowed mastermorphix, void megaminx, and a bunch of sq1 variations.


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Getting sub-10 at comps is a norm for some.

Mini 3x3s.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sub 10 is the new sub 15


EDIT x2: Apparently my first edit didn't take...
I disagree. See my below post. I'm sorry. The original post here was uncalled for and rude.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > *Sub 10 is the new sub 15*
> ...



Actually... I would agree with that statement. :s

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Going back to 2000, yeah. 
But sub 15 in 2008 (the earliest I'm guessing the OP left, considering that his WCA ID is 2008) is nothing even close to sub 10 now.
EDIT: OP's last competition was May 30th of this year. 138 people were sub-15 officially before 2009 started. Sub 10 cubers are in the single digits at the moment, yeah?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Going back to 2000, yeah.
> But sub 15 in 2008 (the earliest I'm guessing the OP left, considering that his WCA ID is 2008) is nothing even close to sub 10 now.
> EDIT: OP's last competition was May 30th of this year. 138 people were sub-15 officially before 2009 started. Sub 10 cubers are in the single digits at the moment, yeah?



I can see what you mean about how since the OP last posted the comparison is not very apt. However, I still think that sub-10 now is like sub-15 was back in 2000.

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

My first post has been edited. 
I think you're misunderstanding my second post though- I'm AGREEING with you! 
I said in my second post that I think that sub 10 now is like sub 15 was in 2000, but that in the time since the OP last posted, the comparison isn't accurate. ...And that's exactly what you said just now. We're not disagreeing on a single point- I'm very confused as to where you think my attitude is coming from and what I need to get over


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> My first post has been edited.
> I think you're misunderstanding my second post though- I'm AGREEING with you!
> I said in my second post that I think that sub 10 now is like sub 15 was in 2000, but that in the time since the OP last posted, the comparison isn't accurate. ...And that's exactly what you said just now. We're not disagreeing on a single point- I'm very confused as to where you think my attitude is coming from and what I need to get over



Edited my post as well. This is the sentence that I was focusing on, it came across to me as very sarcastic.



> 138 people were sub-15 officially before 2009 started. Sub 10 cubers are in the single digits at the moment, yeah?



If you didn't intend it to be sarcastic that's cool, huge misunderstanding, apologies around and we can move on. Just a heads up thought that that's how I interpreted your meaning after the first pass.

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, no. ", yeah?" is common where I'm originally from (Rochester, NY). It's like saying ",right?" when you're looking for agreement or clarification. In this case clarification since I'm really not sure how many sub-10 cubers there (Though I guess no one knows for sure, since it's all unofficial.) Apology accepted


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2009)

SpeedyMcFastFast.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> I'm sorry, no. ", yeah?" is common where I'm originally from (Rochester, NY). It's like saying ",right?" when you're looking for agreement or clarification. In this case clarification since I'm really not sure how many sub-10 cubers there (Though I guess no one knows for sure, since it's all unofficial.) Apology accepted



Or you could just use eh, eh?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I could 
I remember reading something stating that the Northern Cities vowel shift and ",yeah?" and Canadien vowel shifts and ", eh?" stemmed from the same dialects.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Yeah, I could
> I remember reading something stating that the Northern Cities vowel shift and ",yeah?" and Canadien vowel shifts and ", eh?" stemmed from the same dialects.



First it's Canadian, . Second, I live in a southern city. Thirdly, they are pretty similar, but I heard that American's say ", huh?" a lot, is this true?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Northern City vowel shift as in Northern US. Chicago, Detroit, Rochester. Sorry, the only time I've spent in Canada besides a few small trips to Toronto has been in Quebec. That's why I spell it with an e.
In regards to ",huh?" I haven't heard it used like yeah, eh, or right very often. It's usually just a sign of complete confusion. But it's said a lot.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Northern City vowel shift as in Northern US. Chicago, Detroit, Rochester. Sorry, the only time I've spent in Canada besides a few small trips to Toronto has been in Quebec. That's why I spell it with an e.



Lol, I have so many jokes about Quebec, no worries about the e though.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been told that Quebec is the butt of many, many jokes. I've found it to be a pretty nice place. I like it better than Ontario, at least.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> I've been told that Quebec is the butt of many, many jokes. I've found it to be a pretty nice place. I like it better than Ontario, at least.



If Quebec is the butt, Saskatchewan must be the crotch.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 4, 2009)

Knock off companies are running rampant, and people have really long arguments about them on the forum constantly. Specifically with Chinese "companies" like Yung Jun, and cloning v cubes.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome back, Fall.


----------

